# New Rivers, what do ya think?



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I couldn't help myself and picked up some New Rivers at the show yesterday...There were only three, and I'm hoping I guessed out a pair. They are right around the year mark. What do you think?

Probable male...





























Probable female...





























Either way...at least now I have New Rivers instead of wannabe Azureus


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

wow... those are some magnificent frogs. 

They look like a pair to me. They also could be 2 females imo. kind of tough to tell


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you! Yea, I walked into the show with no money or any aspirations to buy anything....saw the frogs, stared for a minute, and walked right toward the ATM!  

I figure I'd better practice what I preach and post a pic together...The lower frog is a little smaller than the other, so the smaller toe pads may be frog-size or age related.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

well, now your sig is completely misleading...

Sick frogs.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Haha I was just changing that!


----------

